# Behringer Xenyx 802



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

*Xenyx 802*

Testing chain: External loopback (line-out - line-in)
Sampling mode: 24-bit, 96 kHz

Looped with EMU 0404 USB 1/4 TRS Input - RCA Output











*Frequency response*




















*Noise Level*




















*Dynamic range*




















*THD + Noise (at -3 dB FS)*




















*Intermodulation distortion*




















*Stereo crosstalk*




















*IMD (swept tones)*

















​


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

*Xenyx 802 - Special Test*

Testing chain: External loopback (line-out - line-in)
Sampling mode: 24-bit, 96 kHz

Looped with EMU 0404 USB 1/4 TRS Input - RCA Output

*Frequency response - Infrasonic Extension*










Based on this the F3 is between 6-7Hz with the unit down about 1-2dB at 10Hz.

*Frequency response - High Frequency Extension*


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Andy,
Can you expand your measurements beyond 20 and 20khz mainly for us crazies out there :dumbcrazy: who try to get response below 10hz? Most modern day electronics are going to be fine between 20-20khz. I'm very interested in what happens at the extremes and I know others are too. My Xenyx 1202 measured very well atleast as far as the FR was concerned. Thanks.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Ricci said:


> Andy,
> Can you expand your measurements beyond 20 and 20khz mainly for us crazies out there :dumbcrazy: who try to get response below 10hz? Most modern day electronics are going to be fine between 20-20khz. I'm very interested in what happens at the extremes and I know others are too. My Xenyx 1202 measured very well atleast as far as the FR was concerned. Thanks.


Added to post two. Enjoy!


----------



## lovebohn (Mar 6, 2009)

Is it just me or are the links to the pictures bad?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, they've been removed.

I'll probably delete this thread.......... in a bit.

brucek


----------

